# Peptide temperature degradation threshold (GHRP-2/ Mod GRF warmed for 2 hours or so)



## Nikon1149 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am cursing myself and my own ridiculous absent mindedness right now. I travel between my girlfriends house and my own flat regularly and carry supplies for a day or two including clothes, protein, and possibly AAS or peptides.

Well once I get to the house I keep the peps in the fridge but they get regular transit. I've heard from DAT that peps are meant to be good at room temperature for 20 days and I've usually finished a vial within a week or 10 days, so the amount of time they spend out of the fridge amounts to 24-48 hours at the very most, so I figure they should be just fine with a room temperature shelf life of 20 days.

Well with this hot weather the car obviously gets very hot with the windows closed and I accidentally left my bag in the car for maybe 2 or 3 hours. When I retrieved them the clothes in the bag felt noticeably warm to the touch and unfortunately so did the peptide vials, although it could have been much worse I have felt the inside of cars like an oven in the past but it wasn't THAT bad. I think it might have taken an hour for the contents of the car to warm up so the peps might have been warm for between 1 and 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours.

Does anybody have any accurate information on how quickly peptides will degrade in this environment? What kind of temperature do you guys think the car might have reached?

I see a lot of guys who seem to think peptides even left at normal room temperature will degrade within a day but I know that information to be incorrect, so please chime in if you have seen any good information from research documents not just internet hearsay.

Thanks guys


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

It could take days to be shipped from country to country and left in transit here and there.. some of these country's are hot.. if its unmixed i wouldn't worry about it

I get mine from toms and they work great, i imagine there exposed to some high temperatures on there way here


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

No problem in letting it sit in heat for few hours. Not excessive heat but 40 Celsius for example won't damage it. In fact in the manufacturing process most peptides pass through a chain of events where temperatures are over 40 Celsius for few hours.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if your car is hot enough to make your clothes and vial hot then in my opinion they certainly will have been affected, but to be fair no one can tell you as to date i am unaware of a study that has peptides in a car left in the sun for 2hrs......plus you cannot give us an accurate temp but from the weather we have had i would assume it to be above 40 degrees.......

will they still be effective, i think so but they will have degraded in my opinion.


----------



## Nikon1149 (Mar 5, 2011)

I thought as much, but hopefully they won't have degraded much.

To the other guys who responded, I might not have made it clear enough but the peptides were actually reconstituted with BW, so although they may well be exposed to higher temperatures in transit, that is in a freeze dried state, where they are obviously more stable.

The clothes and vials weren't HOT.... that is too strong a word, but definitely warmer that average room temperature. Easily noticeable warmth, but not still i've felt the inside of my car way hotter in direct sun. When I went out to get the bag it was actually not sunny there was a little cloud but there was a lot of sun earlier in the day, difficult to say whether or how long the car had direct sun while the peps were in there.

A lot of variables... impossible to give a clear detailed answer.... I'm not gonna throw them away. Luckily the GHRP-2 vial was nearly empty so it's just the Mod GRF I have 2mg of probably substandard hormone to get through.

Oh well


----------

